# 1995 Dodge Caravan "SHAKEIN"



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..

Sounds like a Transmission/ Axle problem...


----------



## grumpypapa (Feb 11, 2009)

both half shafts were just replaced but seems to have an o/d shifting prob tho


----------



## danr44 (Feb 19, 2009)

It could be caused by a number of different things. Most often it is a rim/tire problem. Did you just have the wheels balanced? How much weight did they have to use? Other likely cause would be the alignment, tie rod ends, or slop in the wheel bearing.


----------

